
Show HN: Sourcevoid – An application-focused cloud platform - Scorpiion
https://www.sourcevoid.com/
======
Scorpiion
Hello Hacker News readers, my name is Robert and I'm the founder of
Sourcevoid.

If you wonder what this post is all about, I'll tell you. I'm been working on
Sourcevoid for years now trying to built a great developer experience from the
ground up. A short time ago we released our service into the world and while
we do have some visitors and signups we have not gotten much feedback, and
especially from Nodejs developers.

So if you are a Nodejs developer, what do you think of Sourcevoid? Does it
look like a service you would consider for your next project? If not, please
share why your alternative is a better pick for you.

I'm open to answer any questions you might have right here in public or in
private if that better suits your needs.

Ps. Of course I'm happy to hear feedback from any developer, not just Nodejs
developers. Ds.

